# National honeybee Day in Pike County, PA (Milford Bee Club)



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Where is Pike County?
I live in Ohio just west of Eire.


----------



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Ben,

Thanks for the interest but Pike County is a bit far for you. We are in north east PA at the tri-state with NY and NJ.


----------

